# Construccion de un brazo mecanico de 2 ejes



## jesus_lomor (May 14, 2007)

tengo un proyecto en mente para presentarlo en una exposicion, y obtener ciertos premios, y entre los componentes, necesito un brazo que se mueva en eje x y y, que conste de 2 solo eslabones. quiero hacerlo con motores de pasos, y que su extension maxima sea alrededor de 40 cm, que soporte una carga de alrededor de 4 kilos.

alguien puede orientarme en el proceso de construccion del mismo? aconsejarme o algo? la programacion no sera ningun problema, la hare en vb por puerto paralelo, eso ya esta cubierto.. 

saludos!


----------



## JV (May 17, 2007)

Hola jesus_lomor, ya visitaste:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/
http://www.superrobotica.com/

Creo que puedes encontrar mucha información principalmente en el primero.

Sin un problema concreto no se puede hacer mucho mas.

Saludos..


----------

